# Quiz: Inner power animal



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

My Results:

Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark.

Take it!
http://www.quiztron.com/tests/your_inner_power_ani_quiz_14798.htm


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.quiztron.com/tests/your_inner_power_ani_quiz_14798.htmWow my result could not be any further from the truth lol
My Results:​


Your inner animal spirit is a Peacock

Proud, elegant and Flamboyant, you have to be the center of attention.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

'Your inner animal spirit is a Snake


You're mysterious, and a bit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.'


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Whats Your inner Power animal?
*
My Results:

*


*
Your inner animal spirit is a Snake
*
You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^That's funny(The peacock one)

I got Jaguar.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Your inner animal spirit is a *Cat*

You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.

Lol, I love cats. :b


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm a cat. ...that's kind of ambigious. I mean, everyone else got cool, specific animals. :/ Well, ok, Octal got snake, so...


Is that good or bad? :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake 

You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.

Unfortunately I do not have a quick wit. My wit is as dull as, I don't know, popular culture?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake 
You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. 
Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in. 

It was a hard quiz to take because most of the choices I could relate to on some questions.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

* Your inner animal spirit is a Peacock 
Proud, elegant and Flamboyant, you have to be the center of attention. 









*lol


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

*Your inner animal spirit is a Dog*

Loyal, faithfull, and many people consider you their best friend. You love to be carefree, and you'll stand up for anyone who you care about!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Your inner animal spirit is a Dog

Loyal, faithfull, and many people consider you their best friend. You love to be carefree, and you'll stand up for anyone who you care about!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake 
You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


xD snakes..:O (the grammar errors in the above are bothering me )


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar* 
*Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark. *

I was hoping for gorilla, but whatever.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Cat, I'm a kitty cat.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaguar


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake

You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Squirrel










Nervous, fidgetty, and easily excitable, you have a quick mind. You're very cautious.You enjoy making things, and collecting things.

Lol, so true..


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake

You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in. 

...mysterious and secretive, check. Quick wit and literate skills, check. Unusually approach to life, check. Outside looking in...checkmate.

The blue snake in the picture was bad*** too.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lots of snakes


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a jaguar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, nice. I got a cat. Who would have known?  

Your inner animal spirit is a Cat 

You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

* Your inner animal spirit is a Cat *
*You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy. *


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

* Your inner animal spirit is a Cat 
You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy. 

*
_I knew it!:clap_
*

*


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Squirrel 
Nervous, fidgetty, and easily excitable, you have a quick mind. You're very cautious.You enjoy making things, and collecting things.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

My Results:










Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark.

Lolk. If you say so.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm also a squirrel.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Not a good test because so many of the choices overlapped for me... I could have picked like 3 different ones for each. I got dog, buuuuut... let's just call it a wolf


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake

You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> My Results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Jack I know :b


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

a snake... nice.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Snake.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

* Your inner animal spirit is a Cat

You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in thought, you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.

i couldn't have said it better myself 

*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I rated being a dog:
Loyal, faithfull, and many people consider you their best friend. You love to be carefree, and you'll stand up for anyone who you care about!

So why do I have 7 cats? No wonder they aggravate me.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Your inner animal spirit is a Cat

You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

* Your inner animal spirit is a Snake 
*You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!!

_*Your inner animal spirit is a Squirrel*_
_Nervous, fidgetty, and easily excitable, you have a quick mind. You're very cautious.You enjoy making things, and collecting things._

This is hard for me to believe. I thought it would either be an Elephant because Im so big, or a Lion because of how I yawn.

BUT A SQUIRREL!


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Squirrel too.
I want to pet that cute squirrel.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

_Your inner animal spirit is a Snake._
You're mysterious, and a bit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like you're on the outside looking in.

Hmm. True for the most part.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Your inner animal spirit is a Snake

You're mysterious, and abit secretive. You have a quick wit, and keen literate skills. Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in.


^ Oooh I believe this description is quite accurate =D I'm going to keep my eye on the female snakes
(-_O)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Jaguar

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

another snake.

"Your unusual approach to life often makes you feel like your on the outside looking in."

true in my case.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

A squirrel. I feel empowered already. :roll


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Cat 
You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy. 



haha yep, definitely lazy!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a Cat 
You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Cat, meow.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Your inner animal spirit is a *Jaguar*

Intelligent, Cunning, and Wise. You are the jaguar. You have strong beliefs, but are empathetic. You're unique, clever and dark.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm another snake. Lots of Jaguars & snakes here. Hmmm...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

CAT

You're elegant, understanding, and intuitive. Often deep in though,you're an empathetic person with a big heart. At times, you can be rather lazy.

Cool, I love cats


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

So apparently I'm a jaguar...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Dat controller


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a cat, but my real inner animal has always been a fox


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

Apparently I'm a snake as well.


----------

